# Switching from 3 meals to 2



## Pandian (Nov 15, 2021)

Hi all ,

my pup is 5months old, and my vet told to slowly switch from 3 to 2 time meal, I am all in for that but I got him when he was 4 months old and I feel he was under weight 27lb during that time and he was not well fed they (petstore)handed over the pup with small dog food and ceaser instructions which was strange and as I was a novice/1st time dog owner I did not realize those facts.
Under my care I took very good care of him and now he is 35.5lb after a month. Now my question is should i continue 3 meal for a next 1 month and slowly transition after he is 6 months are as per my vet switch to 2time starting slowly now


----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

In my opinion, take your time, don’t rush. Each dog is individual. I think I was still feeding Lexie 3 times a day when she was 20 months just because I was working from home and she was acting like she was hungry. She stopped that really soon. Lost interest in her midday meal when it was summer. She has never been overweight, I can still feel her ribs easily. She is 2.4y.o now.


----------



## Pandian (Nov 15, 2021)

Lexie’s mom said:


> In my opinion, take your time, don’t rush. Each dog is individual. I think I was still feeding Lexie 3 times a day when she was 20 months just because I was working from home and she was acting like she was hungry. She stopped that really soon. Lost interest in her midday meal when it was summer. She has never been overweight, I can still feel her ribs easily. She is 2.4y.o now.


Thank you, yeah I will switch to light meal for afternoon like 1/2 cup kebble


----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

What are you feeding him now?


----------



## Pandian (Nov 15, 2021)

Lexie’s mom said:


> What are you feeding him now?


Half cup Nulo salmon chicken meal mixed with quater cup rice, carrots, chicken breast or eggs sometime


----------



## Pandian (Nov 15, 2021)

Pandian said:


> Half cup Nulo salmon chicken meal mixed with quater cup rice, carrots, chicken breast or eggs sometime


Also I keep switching carrots with yam


----------



## gsdeire92 (Aug 9, 2021)

Unpopular but iv always done 2 feedings with treats inbetween for training etc... no issues.. 

But yes switch over slowly and if he seems hungry then continue with 3 i guess. If its no issue for you to feed 3 times there is no rush really.


----------



## Pandian (Nov 15, 2021)

Also how much kibble is recommended for 4-5 month old puppy and what other diets we can give them and advice and guidance will be appreciated


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

Pandian said:


> Also how much kibble is recommended for 4-5 month old puppy and what other diets we can give them and advice and guidance will be appreciated


Depends on the food, the dog, and the dogs activity level. Rice is a filler switch to a good quality puppy or all life stages food to make sure the pup is getting a balanced diet. Start with the bags recommendation and adjust as needed.


----------



## Pandian (Nov 15, 2021)

drparker151 said:


> Depends on the food, the dog, and the dogs activity level. Rice is a filler switch to a good quality puppy or all life stages food to make sure the pup is getting a balanced diet. Start with the bags recommendation and adjust as needed.


Thank you, currently I give him Nulo salmon chicken large breed puppy kibble mixed with wet food blue diamond chicken/turkey puppy meal i mix together with little home made rice, vegetables eggs/chicken.


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

Pandian said:


> Thank you


Sure thing, also I should have said large breed puppy food.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I would eliminate the rice. It is not species appropriate and not so great for he gut and teeth.
If you feed chicken, feed dark meat, with the skin. Breast has very little nutrition and fat, and dogs need both.
How much kibble is he getting, total, per day?


----------



## Pandian (Nov 15, 2021)

Sunflowers said:


> I would eliminate the rice. It is not species appropriate and not so great for he gut and teeth.
> If you feed chicken, feed dark meat, with the skin. Breast has very little nutrition and fat, and dogs need both.
> How much kibble is he getting, total, per day?


Thanks a lot I will note it and take that advice, he gets almost 2cups kibble along with blue diamond chicken wet food twice 2 table spoon


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

It's hard to say how much he needs ... if you want to post a picture we could see if he's looking good with that amount of food or if he's underweight .. or a teletubby .

I usually feed based on the condition of the puppy .. too thin? I feed a bit more .. too tubby? I feed a bit less. You don't want large, rapid weight gain, but rather for his condition to stay about the same as he grows. Sometimes he will need more, sometimes less.


----------



## Pandian (Nov 15, 2021)

Galathiel said:


> It's hard to say how much he needs ... if you want to post a picture we could see if he's looking good with that amount of food or if he's underweight .. or a teletubby .
> 
> I usually feed based on the condition of the puppy .. too thin? I feed a bit more .. too tubby? I feed a bit less. You don't want large, rapid weight gain, but rather for his condition to stay about the same as he grows. Sometimes he will need more, sometimes less.


He came to me under weight but after my care I believe he is currently at right weight.


----------

